# Mavericks Fact or Fiction



## The Future7

I'm trying to keep that Mavs forum alive. Im sure most of you know how to play, but for he people that dont:

The rules are simple. I'll start off by making a statement...then somebody answers "fact" or "fiction" with a valid reason of why they picked what they did. Then they make a statement. 

"Fact" or "Fiction"
The Mavericks will win 60 or more games in the 05-06 season.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Fiction. The Mavs will win 55-59 this season. There will be a small dip and possibly a sluggish start as the team learns to focus on defense and gets used to the offense running through 3 people (Dirk, Terry, Christie) as opposed to just one person trying to create for everyone (Dirk).

Fact or Fiction: The Mavericks are a bigger threat to the Spurs come playoff time than the Suns are.


----------



## mavsman

Fact: The Suns are going to have to change thier team philosophy somewhat because of personel changes. If Finley goes there that could change. But the Suns have lost JJ, QRich, Hunter and Voskul. They have added Kurt Thomas, Raja Bell, Brian Grant and Diaw and James Jones. Thomas is NOT a Center and why so many people keep thinking he is a center is beyond me. The guy is 6'9". I like Raja Bell but he is no replacement for JJ. They have lost that long range threat in Q-Rich. They may be a better team defensively but they are going to drop off so much offensively that I think they will not be as good as last year.

The Mavs have kept a good team intact and have filled in some holes with younger more athletic guys. I believe that this team will be better defensively as well but I don't think the Mavs have lost much of anything offensively. If this team sticks to Avery's system they will be better suited to take on the Spurs. I am not sure any team in the West can be the Spurs but I think the Mavs are better suited then the Suns.

Fact or Fiction: Doug Christie will make this team much better defensively but will not hurt the team offensively because of his ability to pass the ball and keep the defense honest with his shot.


----------



## The Future7

Fact: Christie can still play good defense and he will make this team much better defensively. He will not hurt the team offensively because he has good handling and passing abilities. He also has a solid jumpshot. The defense will not leave him alone because he will be able to find an open man or shoot the ball.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk Nowitzki will have the best year of his career.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Fact, but it depends on what you mean by "best year". Stat-wise I doubt if he'll be that much different from last year. I think the difference in his game is twofold. First, Avery is going to be working on teaching the entire team how to play defense, and that will make Dirk a more rounded player. Secondly, Dirk started realizing last year that this team will only go where he leads them. After how he got testy and yelled at Terry in the playoffs he'll come to the realization that he has to lift his team up to take them to the next level, not berate them. He'll be more focused and mature this year.

Fact or Fiction: Erick Dampier will be the hard nosed interior presence the Mavericks have been missing and will contribute good rebounding and won't be afraid to use his bulk inside for dunks and putbacks.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Fact. I don't expect Dampier to put up a double-double or anything, but overall he's a good fit for the team. He just needs to work on help defense and staying out of foul trouble and he'll be just fine.



Fact or Fiction: Marquis Daniels will stay healthy and earn the big contract he recieved the previous summer.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. He's had a full season to recover from injuries. He will get the chance to play more due to Finely being gone. Avery knows more about Daniels and will use him in the offense correctly.

Fact or Fiction: The 05-06 Mavericks will be better than the 04-05 Mavericks offensively.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: The 05-06 Mavericks will be better than the 04-05 Mavericks offensively.


Fact. The Mavericks will be more versatile on offense due to improvement of Howard and Marquis and their style. We still have Dirk, Terry, and KVH who can bomb from the outside plus Stackhouse's game. Devin Harris may also surprise some people with his shooting ability if he gets some minutes and coaching.

Fact or Fiction: Although some have considered this off-season "boring" it's actually good for the Mavericks. One of the biggest problems lately has been the team hasn't had time to gel due to the constant huge off-season moves. The players will now understand each other better and will be a stronger team by the time the playoffs roll around.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. Every offseason before this one, the Mavs made a move to get another talented player. This offseason we lost a good player but there were not any huge changes. This is basically the same team. This team will definately be stronger and will have good chemistry by the time the playoffs come.

Fact or Fiction: Avery Johnson will be a candidate for Coach of the Year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Fiction. I expect the Mavs to win 50+ games, but I don't think Avery will be a serious canidate for it. Everyone will expect the Mavs to be extremely good, so the Coach of the Year will probably end up going to some surprise team, or some team that had to deal with a lot of adversity. 

Fact or Fiction: The Mavericks will win the Southwest Division.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Fact or Fiction: The Mavericks will win the Southwest Division.


Fiction. Barring some unseen injuries I don't see the Mavericks pulling ahead of the Spurs. Mavericks will be #2 though (so #4 in the seeding) as we're still better than the Rockets.

Fact or Fiction: KVH won't really fit into Avery's vision for the team and will be traded this year before the deadline.


----------



## mavsman

Mavericks_Fan said:



> Fact or Fiction: KVH won't really fit into Avery's vision for the team and will be traded this year before the deadline.


Fiction: I actually think that KVH is a big part of the Mavs plans. They have wanted to try and keep Dirk's minutes down and KVH allows them to do that. He is a good player and is versatile enough to help out at other positions. However his large expiring contract may be a very tempting thing to trade.

Fact or Fiction: Diop will be a complete bust here as he was in Cleveland.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

mavsman said:


> Fact or Fiction: Diop will be a complete bust here as he was in Cleveland.


Wow, that's a tough one. Do I go with my heart or my head? I'm going to say Fiction. I don't want to downtalk Cleveland because they're one of the teams I'm going to be rooting for this year, but the organization has historically never had a good record with squeezing all the talent out of a player that they have. Add the facts that by all accounts he's in the best physical condition he's been in since coming into the league and that Avery personally worked the guy out and I'm going to at least keep an open mind on him. We don't need anything offensively out of him....if he can just alter a couple shots, clog the lane a bit, and grab a few rebounds then we've gotten what we wanted.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk has the ability to be a good defensive player and will prove it this year.


----------



## VeN

Fact

Hes shown flashes of defence in the past and under AJ he will at least try harder on the defensive end. 

Fact or Fiction: Doug Christie will be a huge factor on the Mavs offence this season. With all the talk of his ability to create for other players, we shall see if this pans out.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

VeN said:


> Fact or Fiction: Doug Christie will be a huge factor on the Mavs offence this season. With all the talk of his ability to create for other players, we shall see if this pans out.


That's a fact. I really feel people are underestimating Christie's impact both offensively and defensively. Just the fact alone that he can bring the ball up the court and relieve Terry to run off screens now and again for shots can make a big difference. And the threat of Terry makes Dirk more threatening as well.

Fact or Fiction: Letting Alan Henderson go was a good idea.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. We didnt really lose anything when we let Henderson go. We picked up Diop who will be doing the same things we wanted Henderson to do.

Fact or Fiction: Devin Harris will be a better PG this season that he was last season.


----------



## Kekai

Do you mind if i steal this for the suns board?


----------



## The Future7

No stealing but you can borrow.


----------



## Kekai

Thanks. I will give the credit to you.


----------



## Kekai

Ok credit given. Lets get this going.


F/F- Dirk will win MVP


----------



## LionOfJudah

Fiction - I just can't see him being that dominate. :whoknows:


F/F - Finley has enough gas left in his tank to burn us when the Spurs and Mavs meet.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. Finally can still burn us when we play the Spurs. I doubt it will happen knowing how inconsistent he is.

Fact or Fiction: Devin Harris will be a better PG this season than he was last season.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Fact, he knows he has to play better to earn his minutes and the PG pos just takes time to learn. The developmental curve at the point is pretty steep and he's just starting up it. I wouldn't be suprised if he doesn't start a few games towards the end of the year.

F/F- My prediction of JHo's stats on my sig are accurate for this coming year.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. Howard will have enough minutes to average 17.8 PPG 8.4 RPG 1.8 APG 2.2 SPG 1.2 BPG. The way he plays, I dont see how that cannot be his average for the 05-06 season. I really hope thats his stat line next season.

Fact or Fiction: This is the Mavs best team defensively in the last 5 years.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Thats too easy... Fact. We didn't be come a defensive squad until Avery came into the picture. Those years under Nelly just goes to show that Offense wins games... you know the rest.

Fact or Fiction: We'll beat the Spurs 3 of the 4 regular season meetings.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Fiction. I'm expecting a split of the regular season series, but I don't think it will be strictly based on home court. I think SA and Mavs will each take one victory in the other guy's building this year.

Fact or Fiction: Marquis will show good enough decision making skills that Avery will use him at the point some this year.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. It shouldnt be that hard to improve on his decision making skills. I dont see why Avery wont use Daniels and the point sometimes this year.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk Nowitzki will become a good leader for this team.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Fact. I read a translation recently of an interview he did in German. He basically says that his poor play in last year's playoffs haunts him to this day. I think a big part of his lack of leadership last year was his frustration at how off he was.

Fact or Fiction: Erick Dampier will average 10-10 this year.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. If he wants too he can do it. He only average about 8.5 rpg last season. The year before with the warriors, he average about 12 rpg. He did get injured so maybe that messed up his cahnces at 10-10.

Fact or Fiction: Josh Howard will average 3 or more offensive rebounds pe game.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Josh Howard will average 3 or more offensive rebounds pe game.


Fact. Maybe not quite 3, but real close.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk will finish top 3 in MVP voting this year.


----------



## The Future7

Fact.He will be pretty close. KG and Kobe are the only 2 player I see that are definately ahead of him. Shaq and Wade have too much talent on the Heat to be considered MVP, IMO. The same goes for Duncan.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk will be the only player on the Mavs to play in the all-star game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Fact. Jason Terry is the only other player I could see making it, and I don't think he will get enough consideration. 


Fact or Fiction: Stackhouse will win the 6th Man of the Year award


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Fact or Fiction: Stackhouse will win the 6th Man of the Year award


Fiction. He's valuable, but if he was going to win it then it probably would've already happened. And to be honest, I think I would rather have KVH be the first Mav off the bench just because Jerry's streakiness bothers me.

Fact or Fiction: Devin Harris won't start more than 5 games this year.


----------



## Air Fly

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Fiction. He's valuable, but if he was going to win it then it probably would've already happened. And to be honest, I think I would rather have KVH be the first Mav off the bench just because Jerry's streakiness bothers me.
> 
> Fact or Fiction: Devin Harris won't start more than 5 games this year.


Fiction! he should start more next season but it all depends on how the training camp and pre-season goes. 

Fact or Fiction: Dirk will win NBA season mvp.


----------



## Tristan

Fiction: He has a very good chance. But not up there yet. Tim Duncan will win it this year.

Fact or Fiction: J-ho will make the all-star next year.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Tristan said:


> Fact or Fiction: J-ho will make the all-star next year.


Fiction. Howard isn't getting the recognition he deserves, although with Finley gone his numbers will increase and people will see more and more of his complete game. He's definitely a potential all star in coming years.

Fact or Fiction: Mavericks are a better team this year without Finley than last year with him.


----------



## xray

Fact. Finley's presence was a deterant to the development of the younger guys. JHo and Marquis outplayed him (a lot of times) but deferred the leadership role to Fin, even when he should've passed it on.

Fact or Fiction: Jason Terry will be playing more minutes at the SG position by the time the playoffs arrive.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

bray1967 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Jason Terry will be playing more minutes at the SG position by the time the playoffs arrive.


On paper, fiction, in reality, fact. What I mean is he'll still be listed as the point guard, but Christie will be running the offense for stretches allowing him to assume a more shooting guard role for possessions.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk will spend more time posting on smaller defenders this year than he has previously.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. Avery has probably instilled that into Dirk's head by now. He must know that its a mismatch and he should take advantage.

Fact or Fiction:The Mavs perimeter defense will be one of the best in the league.


----------



## xray

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction:The Mavs perimeter defense will be one of the best in the league.


Fact. It may take a month or so, but if Avery's heart and soul is properly represented on the floor (which I believe is possible) they'll be like rabid wolves on the hunt.

Fact or fiction: Avery will use the phrase " 48 minutes of hell " at least once on national TV.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Fact. But i'm looking for some new catch phrases to start the year out. 

F/F:
The Suns don't stand a chance against us now. :devil:


----------



## xray

stevemc said:


> F/F:
> The Suns don't stand a chance against us now. :devil:


Fiction. That's why they play the games. To clarify, it has a 10% chance of rain today, but it probably won't.

Fact or Fiction: D.J. will start at center because of his marked improvement.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. He will start at Center if Damp and Diop get injured. Maybe.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk will drop 20 or more points 82 times this season.


----------



## xray

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Dirk will drop 20 or more points 82 times this season.


Fact. If he doesn't, something went really right (blowout), or really wrong (blowout/knee).


----------



## LionOfJudah

F/F bray just tried to kill the thread by not adding his own Fact or Fiction after answering a question.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. He tried and failed because stevemc save the day, I mean thread.

Fact or Fiction: Dampier will get 10 or more boards 41 times this season


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Dampier will get 10 or more boards 41 times this season


Fact. I think Dampier just didn't respond to Nellie's style of coaching (everything is finesse and no defense) and I think he'll be more confident and consistent with Avery running things.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk's 3 point attempts will be even lower this year than they were last.


----------



## xray

stevemc said:


> F/F bray just tried to kill the thread by not adding his own Fact or Fiction after answering a question.


My bad - the whistle blew and I was out the door. :biggrin: 



Mavericks_Fan said:


> Dirk's 3 point attempts will be even lower this year than they were last


Fact. The offense will have more balance (in a traditional sense). I see JT's perimeter scoring going up, and Dirk playing more of an attacking style. I love to see Damp clear out the lane, allowing Dirk to go the rack.

Fact or Fiction: Finley should have utilized Dampier's screens to re-introduce his "jump and spike" last year, but we'll see it in SA.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

bray1967 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Finley should have utilized Dampier's screens to re-introduce his "jump and spike" last year, but we'll see it in SA.


Fiction. Finley's role is going to be seriously reduced in San Antonio. Duncan, Manu, and Parker will all get their shots before Finley is even thought of. When he is in the game he'll be there to stand out on the wings and shoot jumpers when Tim passes it out.

Fact or Fiction: Paul Pierce will be a Maverick before the trade deadline this year.


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Fact or Fiction: Paul Pierce will be a Maverick before the trade deadline this year.


Fiction, unless Boston gets desperate, and the price drops.

Fact or Fiction: JET's season high will exceed 40 pts.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. Terry is our 2nd best shooter and scorer. He will do it.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk will grab 20 boards in atleast one game next season.


----------



## xray

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Dirk will grab 20 boards in atleast one game next season.


Fact. Playing closer to the basket will give him much better opportunities, as well as Avery's aggressive attitude that Dirk must employ - or else (?) 

Fact or Fiction: The Mavs will lead the league in steals per game.


----------



## Tristan

bray1967 said:


> Fact. Playing closer to the basket will give him much better opportunities, as well as Avery's aggressive attitude that Dirk must employ - or else (?)
> 
> Fact or Fiction: The Mavs will lead the league in steals per game.


Fiction: I see them being on top 10

Fact or Fiction: Jerry Stackhouse will have a bigger role now that Fin's gone. He'll have to take most of Fin's shot when he was here and will be sometimes used as a SG


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Tristan said:


> Fact or Fiction: Jerry Stackhouse will have a bigger role now that Fin's gone. He'll have to take most of Fin's shot when he was here and will be sometimes used as a SG


Fiction. I don't think Jerry's role will be that much different from last year. He will log some minutes at SG, but his shot attempts won't be that much different from last year. Christie won't play heavy minutes on a nightly basis so I'm expecting more time on court for Marquis.

Fact or Fiction: Mavericks will have a losing record for the first 10 games while trying to adjust to the new defensive system.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Fiction. We have about half cake teams and half playoff teams early on so we should *atleast* be 500. 

Fact or Fiction: Dirk will grow his hair out again this year.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

stevemc said:


> Fact or Fiction: Dirk will grow his hair out again this year.


Fact. Dirk likes looking like Shaggy from Scooby-Doo 

Fact or Fiction: Mark Cuban will go the entire year without running out onto the court and getting fined.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. He cant help himself.

Fact or Fiction: Mavs will get new jersies this season


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Mavs will get new jersies this season


Fiction. Unless they go back to the old-school green logo with hat that I love.

Fact or Fiction: As a team, Mavericks will average 5 more assists per game than last year.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Fact: I hope.... 

with the addition of Christie and what Avery invisions him doing for the team it should be a reality.

Fact or Fiction: We'll be one of the top 3 seeds for this years playoffs.


----------



## terry2damp

fact or fiction marquis avgs15 5 and 5


----------



## The Future7

stevemc said:


> Fact or Fiction: We'll be one of the top 3 seeds for this years playoffs.


Fiction. We can only be a top 3 seed if the Spurs do worst than us. Cant see it happening, I hope I'm wrong.




terry2damp said:


> fact or fiction: marquis avgs15 5 and 5


Fiction. I cant see Quis getting enough minutes to do that.


Fact or Fiction: Dirk will average 28 10 and 4


----------



## Tristan

Fiction: I cant see Dirk averaging 4 asst p game, unless he can really prove us wrong. I can see him avg in pts and rebs. though.

Fact or Fiction: There will be no more trades this year.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Tristan said:


> Fact or Fiction: There will be no more trades this year.


Fact. I actually wouldn't be surprised to see Mark and Avery ride this roster for a year to see how well it does. I would be very surprised to see any major trades involving any big names with this team.

Fact or Fiction: Mavericks will win at least 3 more games this year than the Rockets.


----------



## terry2damp

fact

terry avgs 20pts fact or fiction


----------



## LionOfJudah

The Future7 said:


> Fiction. We can only be a top 3 seed if the Spurs do worst than us. Cant see it happening, I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiction. I cant see Quis getting enough minutes to do that.
> 
> 
> Fact or Fiction: Dirk will average 28 10 and 4


 Thats right I forgot about the damn divisions being split into 4s now. I'm getting old.

anyways...
Fiction, terry will be close but I think he'll have better all around stats than just more ppg this year.

Fact or Fiction: Rockets will have more excuses this year now that they really have less justification for them with a deeper team.


----------



## xray

terry2damp said:


> terry avgs 20pts fact or fiction


Fiction. Terry's numbers will be nice, but I'd look for more balance (unless injuries cause a roster shortage) even regarding Dirk.

Fact or Fiction: KVH shows he's worth another contract.


----------



## terry2damp

yeah possibly but at a much lower number like 3-4 mill per i expect 10 and 4 out of him if he wants a 3 year 12 mill type deal which i think is very reasonable for him


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Fact or Fiction: Diop surprises the league and ends up averaging 1-2 blocks and 5 rebounds per game off the Dallas bench this year.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Fiction... Thats wishful thinking. I'm with you on it tho.

Fact or Fiction: Avery will get thrown out of a game for blowing up at the refs this year


----------



## terry2damp

fact prolly against houston


----------



## The Future7

terry2damp are you slowly on a mission to kill the thread. lol

Fact or Fiction: Stackhouse will not want to be 6th man and will be traded by the deadline.


----------



## terry2damp

i didnt realise commenting on the question asked was banned


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

The Future7 said:


> terry2damp are you slowly on a mission to kill the thread. lol
> 
> Fact or Fiction: Stackhouse will not want to be 6th man and will be traded by the deadline.



Fiction. He might not start, but I expect him to get a solid 30 MPG as one of the key players on the team. 


Fact or Fiction: Jason Terry will be a Maverick in 06/07.


----------



## terry2damp

im goin with fact


----------



## The Future7

terry2damp, you must make a statement after you answer one to keep it going.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk will leave the Mavs when he becomes a free agent.


----------



## terry2damp

fiction

dirk retains his place on the all nba 1st team fact or fiction


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

terry2damp said:


> dirk retains his place on the all nba 1st team fact or fiction


Fact. If anything, Dirk's numbers tend to go up when Finley's not around. Additionally, Dirk's defense is improved a lot more than he gets credit for over the last few years. He'll be an even better all around player this year.

Fact or Fiction: Despite his valuable expiring contract, KVH will be kept and resigned.


----------



## terry2damp

fiction he will be traded along with either terry stack or quis + a young big for pierce or another all star caliber swingman

fact or fiction harris retakes the starting job by midseason


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

terry2damp said:


> fact or fiction harris retakes the starting job by midseason


Fiction. He should get plenty of minutes to prove himself, but until he shows better judgment with the ball than Jason or Doug then he'll stay coming off the bench.

Fact or Fiction: Christie averages less than 28 minutes per game this year during the regular season.


----------



## terry2damp

fact i believe quiss mins will go up this year an the swing mins will be something like this 

Howard - 33
Stack - 26
Christie - 20
Daniels - 17


----------



## terry2damp

fact or fiction damp returns to his GS form of 12 12 and 2 under avery for a full season


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

terry2damp said:


> fact or fiction damp returns to his GS form of 12 12 and 2 under avery for a full season


Fiction, sadly. But I do think 10 and 10 is a possibility.

Fact or Fiction: Mavericks will have home court advantage and play Houston again in the 1st round of the playoffs.


----------



## MFFL247

Fact-Losing finley will hurt but i believe the mavs still have the pieces to win 58 games again, i believe josh howard will have a break out year and with the suns losing sum major wing players and the rockets only getting better by adding anderson and swift(although i dont think swift is as good as everyone says he is) is the only team that has gotten better.The spurs are of course still the team to beat in the west.


----------



## The Future7

Fact or Fiction: The Mavs are the deepest team in the west.


----------



## nutmeged3

fiction spurs got that one

fact or fiction devin harris will avg 10 and 5 this year


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

nutmeged3 said:


> fact or fiction devin harris will avg 10 and 5 this year


Fact. I think having his rookie year put behind him in addition to the playoff experience will make him a smarter player this year. I expect him to see substantial minutes playing point off the bench.

Fact or Fiction: Josh Howard shows improved shooting touch by hitting 35% on 3 pointers this season.


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Fact or Fiction: Josh Howard shows improved shooting touch by hitting 35% on 3 pointers this season.


mmm...Fiction, but I wouldn't be surprised if he was close to that mark. JHo is known for his work ethic, and knows that a perimeter game would make a complete player out of him.

F/F Dirk WILL NOT lead the team in scoring this season, due to the team's balance and freedom created by Finley's removal, similiar to unclogging a drain.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

bray1967 said:


> F/F Dirk WILL NOT lead the team in scoring this season, due to the team's balance and freedom created by Finley's removal, similiar to unclogging a drain.


Fiction. Dirk will still be the man. I'll be surprised if anyone else averages 20.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk's season rebounding average breaks the 10.0 mark for the season.


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Fact or Fiction: Dirk's season rebounding average breaks the 10.0 mark for the season.


This thread's starting to recycle. :biggrin: 

Fact. I believe Dirk will be 

a) closer to the basket more this season 
b) more aggressive due to Avery's foot in the backside 

Fact or Fiction: The Mavs attendance, as well as merchandising revenue, will suffer due to the blowup of the "big 3" - even as the team progresses toward a championship.


----------



## terry2damp

i dont think we have the talent (unless devin or marquis develop BIG TIME this year as in MIP level improvement) to win a title with our current roster we need another big time player at the 2 spot


----------



## The Future7

Fact or Fiction: Josh Howard will guard Kobe and keep him under 10 points when we play the Lakers.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Josh Howard will guard Kobe and keep him under 10 points when we play the Lakers.


Fiction. Only thing that will keep Kobe under 10 is an injury.

Fact or Fiction: Diop will log more minutes at center than Dirk this year.


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Fact or Fiction: Diop will log more minutes at center than Dirk this year.


Fiction, we're always going to exploit mismatches. 

Fact or Fiction: Bradley's retirement will not be finalized.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. I think it will be finalized, he shouldnt be playing anymore.

Fact or Fiction: Nelly will become the Mavs coach again.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Nelly will become the Mavs coach again.


Fiction. Cuban now realizes that the Nelly style of all offense and no defense doesn't win championships in today's league. If Avery tanks and needs replaced he'll pull in someone from outside.

Fact or Fiction: Mavericks will have at least one winning streak of over 10 games this year.


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Fact or Fiction: Mavericks will have at least one winning streak of over 10 games this year.


Fact. My first impulse was to say fiction, simply because I see the Mavs as being more fundimentaly sound - not as wildly erratic as teams in the past. Those teams were capable of stringing out wins in bunches, then falling when you least expected it. 

But it's not hard to see this team hitting its stride under Avery; a streak of this magnitude probably won't come early in the season, but I can see it if we get on a roll later.

F/F: Marquis Daniels will win the Most Improved Player award.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

bray1967 said:


> F/F: Marquis Daniels will win the Most Improved Player award.


Fiction. He should have the opportunity to prove himself to be a solid player, but I don't think he'll put up numbers that are flashy enough to be a contender for that. Plus, everyone has already seen what he's capable of doing so it's more expectation than anything that he should actually live up to the talent he obviously has.

Fact or Fiction: Mavericks lose 10 games or less at home this year.


----------



## The Future7

Fact. They are a pretty good home team and have very supportive fans on their side. I think they will do it.

Fact or Fiction: Mavericks lose 10 games or less on the road this year.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Mavericks lose 10 games or less on the road this year.


Fiction. But I don't think it'll be much more than that.

Fact or Fiction: Avery will be the first Maverick to receive a technical foul this year.


----------



## xray

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Mavericks lose 10 games or less on the road this year.


Fiction. 

Fact or Fiction: Mav fans will be disappointed with the regular season results.


----------



## The Future7

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Fact or Fiction: Avery will be the first Maverick to receive a technical foul this year.


Fiction. I think it will be Dirk.



bray1967 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Mav fans will be disappointed with the regular season results.


Fiction. I think most Mav fans will expect lees from them with the loss of Finley.

Fact or Fiction: DJ Mbenga will get 30 blocks this season


----------



## xray

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: DJ Mbenga will get 30 blocks this season


I'm willing to put money on that one. :banana: 

Ok, Fact or Fiction: DIOP will get 50 blocks this season. :biggrin:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

bray1967 said:


> Ok, Fact or Fiction: DIOP will get 50 blocks this season. :biggrin:


Fiction, but I will be ecstatic to be wrong about it.

Fact or Fiction: Damp will average 2 blocks per game this year.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. I would love for him to average 2 blocks per game but its not happening.

Fact or Ficiton: Dirk will average 2 blocks per game.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Ficiton: Dirk will average 2 blocks per game.


Fiction.

Fact or Fiction: Damp plays 75+ games this season.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

That there is a fact he's one of the more dominate defensive centers in the league, and as for the loss of Finley it doesn't hurt at all.

While Finley regained his touch last seaosn it's really tough to say if he'll be that consistant.

Due to injuries anyway, and like wise, He was a liability defensively, this allows Avery Johnson to do even better, the MAVERICKS have turned from one of the more explosive offensive teams.

To a western conference mini version of the 03' Pistons.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Fact or Fiction: Mavericks will be top 10 in opponents ppg this season.


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Fact or Fiction: Mavericks will be top 10 in opponents ppg this season.


Fact. If only by coincidence :biggrin: .

Fact or Fiction: Dirk looses a tooth taking a charge.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

bray1967 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Dirk looses a tooth taking a charge.


Fiction. He's gonna be sporting the mouth piece 

Fact or Fiction: Marquis averages more assists per game this year than Devin.


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Fact or Fiction: Marquis averages more assists per game this year than Devin.


God, I hope not. I want the little guy giving out dimes. 

Fact or Fiction: (Barring injuries) Marquis outscores JHo this season (total points).


----------



## NastyN44

bray1967 said:


> God, I hope not. I want the little guy giving out dimes.
> 
> Fact or Fiction: (Barring injuries) Marquis outscores JHo this season (total points).



Fiction....Maquis wont get anywhere near the mins Howard does.

Fact or Fiction: there will be a lineup change during the season....weather it be harris for terry or quis or stack for christie?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

NastyN44 said:


> Fact or Fiction: there will be a lineup change during the season....weather it be harris for terry or quis or stack for christie?


I wouldn't be too surprised to see Harris for Terry some time this year. I'd be very happy actually if he could earn that spot.

Fact or Fiction: P-Pod plays in fewer than 10 games for Mavs this year.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. He will play a lot of games because we should blowout a good amount of teams.

Fact or Ficiton: Stackhouse will have the 2nd most amount of total points behind Dirk.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Ficiton: Stackhouse will have the 2nd most amount of total points behind Dirk.


Fact. Without Finley sucking up those shots I foresee more going to Stack, and probably a few extra minutes per game, too.

Fact or Fiction: Jason Terry and Devin Harris both hit over 40% from 3 point this year.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. Terry will do it. But I cant see Harris doing it. He's gonna get more shots to take this year so I dont think he will shoot 40% from beyond the arc.

Fact or Fiction: Jason Terry is one of the top 3 PGs in the West.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Jason Terry is one of the top 3 PGs in the West.


Fiction. Bibby, Nash, and Baron Davis are all probably better than Terry.

Fact or Fiction: Damp is a top 3 center in the west.


----------



## Pimped Out

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Fact or Fiction: Damp is a top 3 center in the west.


fiction. yao, camby, amare, brad miller...

fact or fiction: dirk will get to the line 10+ times a game


----------



## The Future7

Fact. He averaged roughly 9 times last season. Whats stopping him from 10 this season.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk is a top 5 player in the West.


----------



## terry2damp

fact he is a top 5 player in the league after shaq, duncan and KG is dirk.

Fact or fiction we regret losing fin by midseason


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

terry2damp said:


> Fact or fiction we regret losing fin by midseason


Fiction. Finley wasn't dependable. It's hard to miss someone who you could never depend on being around when you needed a shot anyway.

Fact or Fiction: TAW's contract finally gets unloaded some time this year.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. We have tried and tried again but we still cant unload him.

Fact or Fiction: A lot of trade rumors will swirl around Stackhouse.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: A lot of trade rumors will swirl around Stackhouse.


Fiction. I think that would only happen if Jerry starts to make a stink about playing off the bench, but I think he's smart enough to realize he's not going to become a starter on any team that's as good as Dallas and he'd rather be 6th man on a winner rather than a starter for a loser.

Fact or Fiction: Mavs have a 5 game losing streak some time this year.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Fiction. We don't do that type of thing here. 

Fact or Fiction: Finley will regret signing with the Spurs.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

stevemc said:


> Fact or Fiction: Finley will regret signing with the Spurs.


Fact if they don't win the championship. I think in his mind he feels he's making a great sacrafice (playing time) and if he doesn't win a ring he'll be a little bitter about riding the pine so much and getting nothing for it.

Fact or Fiction: Finley will play badly when SA faces the Mavericks.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Fact - There isn't a G/F on our roster who can't man up on Finley. We've seen him over the past year become a larger version of Damon Jones. All we have to worry about its leaving him all alone at the arc.


----------



## The Future7

Fact or Fiction: Dampier will shut down Shaq when the Mavs play the Heat.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Dampier will shut down Shaq when the Mavs play the Heat.


Fiction. Although Damp usually plays very well against Shaq. Maybe that's why he gets so much under Shaq's skin that he has to keep babbling about Damp.

Fact or Fiction: Mavericks sweep the season series against Miami.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. They are too good for us to sweep. I wouldnt be surprised if it happened though.

Fact or Fiction: Marquis Daniels will have a greatly improved jumpshot this season.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Fact or Fiction: Marquis Daniels will have a greatly improved jumpshot this season.


Fact. I don't expect him to be a great 3 point shooter yet, but I'm expecting (hoping) a respectable jumper at 20 feet.

Fact or Fiction: Dirk averages at least 4 assists this year.


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Fact or Fiction: Dirk averages at least 4 assists this year.


Fiction. I would like to see Dirk's game round out with numbers like that ( and I do believe he'll have games with 4 assists), but he's not quite there yet. 

Fact or Fiction: Stackhouse leads the team in scoring in 10 or more games.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Fact, Thats always a possiblity with Stack. If you were to say for the year I'd laugh but 10 games is very likely.

Fact or Fiction: Doug Christie will lead the team in assists this year.


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. I dont think he will get enough minutes to lead the team in assists.

Fact or fiction: Damp will have a 20pts 20rbs games this season.


----------



## terry2damp

i very much doubt it an i would bet my car on it not being ''games'' 

f or f ppod dominates the nbdl this yr


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. He probably wont even get to play in the NBDL much less dominate it.

Fact or Fiction: Rawle Marshall will turnout to be better than Josh Howard.


----------



## terry2damp

fiction

the suns win less then 50 games


----------



## The Future7

Fiction. They have to much talent to win less than 50 games.

Fact or Fiction: Devin Harris will take Jason Terry's staring point guard duty this season.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Fiction
Will Dirk retire as a Maverick


----------



## The Future7

Fact. I cant see the Mavs trading him.

Fact or Fiction: Josh Howard will be re-signed for less the 10 mil per year.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Fact, he's good modest guy. Hes not complaining about his pay now seeing as he's vastly underpaid he said its plenty for him now.

Fact or Fiction: Pavel will be posterized this year


----------



## xray

stevemc said:


> Fact or Fiction: Pavel will be posterized this year


Fact. It probably happens all the time in practice.

Fact or fiction: (To readdress the Dirk contract) Dirk springs after the 2008 season and takes the money.


----------

